# really big favor



## ThomasM (Feb 16, 2016)

We (my wife and I) have a really big land lord that has about 20 buildings here in Manhattan. We have his exclusive for the past 15 years. My wife is very friendly with him and they talk often about how to improve the slowing rental business. Well the other day my wife mentioned to him the project I am working on but didn't really explain there is a learning curve and she doesn't even know how to explain it. anyway in a friendly kind of way he has become like a friendly child waiting for us to unveil our latest project. I simply am not ready to impress anyone with these tiny Manhattan apartments and this program. I was peacefully learning it but now feel stressed to give him something nice to see. I can really use any help I can get. if he doesn't like what I do he can easily say.. I don't like it ... don't do it. I did not want him to know until I was ready. if anyone is willing to help that would be great. he isn't being a pest but I worry my wife talked up what I am doing a bit too much lol.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

ThomasM said:


> We (my wife and I) have a really big land lord that has about 20 buildings here in Manhattan. We have his exclusive for the past 15 years. My wife is very friendly with him and they talk often about how to improve the slowing rental business. Well the other day my wife mentioned to him the project I am working on but didn't really explain there is a learning curve and she doesn't even know how to explain it. anyway in a friendly kind of way he has become like a friendly child waiting for us to unveil our latest project. I simply am not ready to impress anyone with these tiny Manhattan apartments and this program. I was peacefully learning it but now feel stressed to give him something nice to see. I can really use any help I can get. if he doesn't like what I do he can easily say.. I don't like it ... don't do it. I did not want him to know until I was ready. if anyone is willing to help that would be great. he isn't being a pest but I worry my wife talked up what I am doing a bit too much lol.


That's a vague story. What sort of help do you want? 

Just tell him or anyone it's a work in progress and not ready, whatever it is. On the other hand, maybe have a coffee and talk it through. That might save you some time and wasted effort in the end. You could develop a pilot program and test it, as well.

The more I think about it, your value might be in delivering expert solutions. If that's the case, just hold him off until you're ready. Maintain the high road.


----------



## ThomasM (Feb 16, 2016)

MarkJames said:


> That's a vague story. What sort of help do you want?
> 
> Just tell him or anyone it's a work in progress and not ready, whatever it is. On the other hand, maybe have a coffee and talk it through. That might save you some time and wasted effort in the end. You could develop a pilot program and test it, as well.
> 
> The more I think about it, your value might be in delivering expert solutions. If that's the case, just hold him off until you're ready. Maintain the high road.


I would be willing to accept more help than I would feel comfortable in asking for. what you say makes all the sense in the world. he is a bit eccentric but respectful for how hard we work. my biggest fear is telling him what I am doing and he just thinks..... its a cartoon. I need him to see the potential in this. I am an extremist when it comes to doing my best - that would explain why I buy stuff I cant really afford - I buy what I feel will help me do the best job. you guys are just the hot girl at the prom that I just asked to dance. all you can say is no. I want to learn this program and was having fun doing it in my spare time but this just freaked me out. even when I am in bed at the end of the day I am thinking how can I make these tiny apartments beautiful and make a stunning walk through. the answer to that is time to learn. part of me just wants to delete the original post but the other part is saying.. wow I want to impress him with skills and knowledge that I don't yet have. anything from.. hey that's an ugly couch or those cabinets suck or.. check out this walk through.


----------



## Driftweed (Nov 7, 2012)

Don't EVER let a client give you "artistic control" over a project. Always sit down before work starts, and discuss with the client what the finished product should look like.

Your taste is never the same as your clients. You will always put yourself in this boat, if you try to play "interior designer".

I lost a big contract because I got to pick the color, once. Now, I like purple is my response.


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

ThomasM said:


> I would be willing to accept more help than I would feel comfortable in asking for. what you say makes all the sense in the world. he is a bit eccentric but respectful for how hard we work. my biggest fear is telling him what I am doing and he just thinks..... its a cartoon. I need him to see the potential in this. I am an extremist when it comes to doing my best - that would explain why I buy stuff I cant really afford - I buy what I feel will help me do the best job. you guys are just the hot girl at the prom that I just asked to dance. all you can say is no. I want to learn this program and was having fun doing it in my spare time but this just freaked me out. even when I am in bed at the end of the day I am thinking how can I make these tiny apartments beautiful and make a stunning walk through. the answer to that is time to learn. part of me just wants to delete the original post but the other part is saying.. wow I want to impress him with skills and knowledge that I don't yet have. anything from.. hey that's an ugly couch or those cabinets suck or.. check out this walk through.



Do you need help creating a 3D Model and walkthrough?

Is that what your'e asking?


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

Your up against every 'creatives' dilemma. IF this project is what you've been hinting at in other threads.

It's go time (a chance to present your 'thing') and you are not ready. You have an idea, not a unique one btw, and some preliminary work toward it. Mark James' advice is probably the best you're gonna get. 

-You need to determine the quality of what your client feels is acceptable. People are wiggy about tech. ROI and response from those being marketed too all are wild cards.

-You need to have an idea of how long and costs it will take to do your thing. What you don't know yet will eat your lunch. Rule of thumb is 3x how long you think it will take.

-You really should find other companies/studios, people and resources to back you up, compare, possible support. 

-web resources that do what you're looking at doing. This forum is not necessarily the right one for the answers you really need.

I say go for it, talk to the man. Show 'em what you got, under the work in progress pretense and see where it goes.


----------



## ThomasM (Feb 16, 2016)

Driftweed said:


> Don't EVER let a client give you "artistic control" over a project. Always sit down before work starts, and discuss with the client what the finished product should look like.
> 
> Your taste is never the same as your clients. You will always put yourself in this boat, if you try to play "interior designer".
> 
> I lost a big contract because I got to pick the color, once. Now, I like purple is my response.


I do think of myself as an artist (in a way). once I even let my wife have too much control of my photography and found that I couldn't work unless she was there. he isn't really my client like you are thinking. we have the exclusive to rent his apartments. the sloppy college kids make a mess out of them. this program is giving me a chance to furnish and color the apartments correctly without all the dirtly clothes and empty beer bottles laying around. the apartment I am working has a terrible living area - the kitchen is right ontop of the livingroom. I cant think of a way to put the tv infront of the couch.


----------



## ThomasM (Feb 16, 2016)

digiconsoo said:


> Do you need help creating a 3D Model and walkthrough?
> 
> Is that what your'e asking?


on my other monitor right now I have chief architect open and am working. I don't know if need is the word - I would be willing to accept anything. he is very old, very stubborn and hard to talk to. he chose my wife as the contact and that is how it must stay. he talks to very few people. but hey.. what is - is and I am working on it right now. but would love someone to see.. lol but I wouldn't feel right in showing you guys yet. I am not happy with it.


----------



## ThomasM (Feb 16, 2016)

Texas Wax said:


> Your up against every 'creatives' dilemma. IF this project is what you've been hinting at in other threads.
> 
> It's go time (a chance to present your 'thing') and you are not ready. You have an idea, not a unique one btw, and some preliminary work toward it. Mark James' advice is probably the best you're gonna get.
> 
> ...


the project I talked about is a long way off. I just starting with a simple 450sqft 2 bedroom apartment that goes for $3,100 a month.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

Thomas, email me your Chief plan file.

Andy.


----------



## Texas Wax (Jan 16, 2012)

ThomasM said:


> the project I talked about is a long way off. I just starting with a simple 450sqft 2 bedroom apartment that goes for $3,100 a month.



Same rules apply to polishing college inhabited rentals (turds).



ThomasM said:


> but would love someone to see.. lol but I wouldn't feel right in showing you guys yet. I am not happy with it.


You are dead wrong in that thinking. The fastest way to get where you want to be, is not in your eyes, but that of others. Critque, critique. critque ... put your steel plated big boy undies on, lose your insecurities and learn or you will always suck in your own eyes. 

I successfully freelanced for two years doing this type of work. Between the great recession destroying marketing money and a divorce. I bailed and took a studio job, which sucked more than shoveling chit into the wind. 

You want some non-public feedback, advice, direction on how to move in forward direction PM me.


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

Texas Wax said:


> ... put your steel plated big boy undies on......


But they chafe........:sad:


----------



## ThomasM (Feb 16, 2016)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> Thomas, email me your Chief plan file.
> 
> Andy.


thank you Andy. first I want to change the mistakes I know I made.
I guess I can find your email in your profile.


----------



## MarkJames (Nov 25, 2012)

ThomasM said:


> I do think of myself as an artist (in a way). once I even let my wife have too much control of my photography and found that I couldn't work unless she was there. he isn't really my client like you are thinking. we have the exclusive to rent his apartments. the sloppy college kids make a mess out of them. this program is giving me a chance to furnish and color the apartments correctly without all the dirtly clothes and empty beer bottles laying around. the apartment I am working has a terrible living area - the kitchen is right ontop of the livingroom. I cant think of a way to put the tv infront of the couch.


Ok....you're basically trying to present these pads to get folks in the door and close. Got it. Time for your brand of special sauce. Tenants are lazy, so it needs to be ready to go, looks-wise. Pick some new "go to" paint schemes, like "ice" or whatever. Nice trim paint. Cool light and sink fixtures (that are easy to service). Maybe contemporary countertops that are easy to maintain. And add a couple other features and elements for millenial taste, budget-permitting, for your market that makes a rental place pop. As for the TV, a solid wall mount anywhere, but with right height and good telescoping ability. 

Whatever you do, nice pics, clean and ready to go, with application paperwork on site for the moment they come in the door.


----------



## ThomasM (Feb 16, 2016)

MarkJames said:


> Ok....you're basically trying to present these pads to get folks in the door and close. Got it. Time for your brand of special sauce. Tenants are lazy, so it needs to be ready to go, looks-wise. Pick some new "go to" paint schemes, like "ice" or whatever. Nice trim paint. Cool light and sink fixtures (that are easy to service). Maybe contemporary countertops that are easy to maintain. And add a couple other features and elements for millenial taste, budget-permitting, for your market that makes a rental place pop. As for the TV, a solid wall mount anywhere, but with right height and good telescoping ability.
> 
> Whatever you do, nice pics, clean and ready to go, with application paperwork on site for the moment they come in the door.


my wife actually talked the owner into redoing the kitchen and bathroom. kitchen is almost done. I picked the color to best match what he has done. the counter top is being done and I don't yet know what it will be made of. I wish he would listen to us and stop using giant kitchen sets. the wall mount is a great idea and it is what I did in my own apartment. however the wall where the tv and telescoping wall mount will be placed has the cheapest aluminum studs money can buy and I would feel funny advising that kind of mount. I had to build a desk to house my computer monitors and my plasma above - so I built a 3 monitor red oak desk. what are your thoughts on the studs? I know you didn't see them but might still know better than me as to what the cheapest can do or how I can advise the new tenants on mounting.


----------



## ThomasM (Feb 16, 2016)

MarkJames said:


> Ok....you're basically trying to present these pads to get folks in the door and close. Got it. Time for your brand of special sauce. Tenants are lazy, so it needs to be ready to go, looks-wise. Pick some new "go to" paint schemes, like "ice" or whatever. Nice trim paint. Cool light and sink fixtures (that are easy to service). Maybe contemporary countertops that are easy to maintain. And add a couple other features and elements for millenial taste, budget-permitting, for your market that makes a rental place pop. As for the TV, a solid wall mount anywhere, but with right height and good telescoping ability.
> 
> Whatever you do, nice pics, clean and ready to go, with application paperwork on site for the moment they come in the door.


not only that but when dealing with small bedrooms (for example) you need to be able to show that at least a full size bed can fit. when they are unfurnished or very sloppy its hard to see.


----------



## 91782 (Sep 6, 2012)

ThomasM said:


> ...however the wall where the tv and telescoping wall mount will be placed *has the cheapest aluminum studs* money can buy and I would feel funny advising that kind of mount. I had to build a desk to house my computer monitors and my plasma above - so I built a 3 monitor red oak desk. what are your thoughts on the studs? ...


I think, that beyond drawing some nice pictures, you are in over your head making material/component recommendations/decisions.

If somebody posts a picture or a reference to aluminum studs, I'll retract my statement.


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I received the plan from him and I think he is doing a pretty good job for what he has to work with. I won't post any of his stuff unless he allows it of course.

I can give him suggestions here and there and guide him in Chief Architect but I am by no means and interior decorator. There are plenty of guys and gals on this forum that could give him much better advice in that realm than I could though but they would have to see the plan in order to give it.

Andy.


----------



## ThomasM (Feb 16, 2016)

ScipioAfricanus said:


> I received the plan from him and I think he is doing a pretty good job for what he has to work with. I won't post any of his stuff unless he allows it of course.
> 
> I can give him suggestions here and there and guide him in Chief Architect but I am by no means and interior decorator. There are plenty of guys and gals on this forum that could give him much better advice in that realm than I could though but they would have to see the plan in order to give it.
> 
> Andy.


Hello Andy, I have no problem in your posting the plan. I just want to show how good it can look. about to get into the bathroom but need to view the tutorial for the type of tub the apartment has. and I have to see the type of sink he has there now. I was actually thinking about showing the apartment on a nice piece of land with a stream infront. the stream infront has always been a part of my dream home

thank you
Tom


----------



## digiconsoo (Apr 23, 2012)

SmallTownGuy said:


> If somebody posts a picture or a reference to aluminum studs, I'll retract my statement.



Here you go:

http://www.lowes.com/pd_15416-46086-DIETRICH+METAL+FRAMI_1z0ynuq__?productId=3369230&pl=1


For the record, I know they're not aluminum - but Lowe's does not, apparently.


----------

